# 58661 vs 58662



## pseward (May 8, 2012)

Physician performed ovarian cystectomy.  When you look up cystectomy in the OBGYN coding companion it says 58661.I am confused because we did not take out any ovary or tube. The physician says to use 58662.  In a thread from a few months ago someone else said to use 58661.   We really think it is 58662. anyone else's opinion?


----------



## stheck (May 8, 2012)

*Adnexal mass...*

The 58661 describes removal of adnexal structure
An adnexal mass is a lump in tissue of the adnexa of uterus, usually in the ovary or fallopian tube. Adnexal masses can be benign or cancerous.
In premenopausal women, adnexal masses include ovarian cysts, ectopic (tubal) pregnancies, and benign (noncancerous) or malignant (cancerous) tumors, endometriomas, polycystic ovaries, tubo-ovarian abscess. Most common causes for adnexal masses in premenopausal women are follicular cysts and corpus luteum cysts.

The 58662 describes fulguration 
Fulguration, also called electrofulguration, is a procedure to destroy tissue (such as a malignant tumor) using a high-frequency electric current applied with a needlelike electrode.

I would use the 58661 because the cyst is being removed, not using fulguration. Also, the ovarian cyst is an adnexal structure.

Thanks!


----------



## Bready (May 9, 2012)

58662 is correct. "fulguration OR excision of lesion(cyst)of the ovary.  58661 would be used if a part of the ovary was removed along with the cyst.


----------

